# Sorry Ernie R.I.P little one



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

Im Sorry
Love You xxxx


----------



## Breezy_One (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry for your loss  
R.I.P. Little Guy xx


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

R.I.P Little guy


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

r.i.p ernie , 

it was an accident , dont blame yourself


----------



## Jibber10 (Feb 6, 2007)

R.I.P Ernie


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

* i'm soo sorry for your loss R.I.P little one  *


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

R.I.P littleone.


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Oh very sorry to hear that


----------



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

Sorry for ur loss hun xx R.I.P little one xxx


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

Im very sorry honey.. RIP ickle one x


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

RIP - sorry for your loss¬!


----------



## whitefang1983 (Mar 26, 2007)

_sleep well little one r.i.p sorry of your loss hunny_


----------



## bignick (Mar 24, 2007)

sorry for your loss r.i.p


----------



## Chrissie (Feb 26, 2007)

very sorry for ur loss. 

RIP. 

do u mind if i ask what happened?


----------

